# Conquest 250 help needed!



## TheCustomCabinetGuy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey Guys, I recently bought a 2004 Conquest 250 CNC router, my problem is my shop is 220v single phase and I was told the machine is a 220v three phase, I was wondering if I could use a converter on it with out possibly damaging something on the machine. Any help out there? thanks!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, N/A; welcome!

There seems to be a few different solutions to this problem;
Making Three-Phase Machines Work in a One-Phase Shop - Fine Woodworking Question & Answer


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

*Single Phase to 3 Phase*

I have no problems running my Techno LC 4896 with Columbo 4hp spindle off of a phase converter.

Just be sure the converter you purchase is sized correctly for your machine requirements. The converter maunfacturers have charts giving you the info you need to make the correct choice.

Best to use a Rotary Phase Converter


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi........., glad to see you join our community


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

There are 2 types of phase convertors a- Rotary, which may cost you the same as a CNC set-up and b- static, a lot less expensive and cannot be used in some places. Go to Phase-A-Matic Static Phase Converter Application Notes and see the section of when and when not to use a static phase convertor and it will say "some CNC equipment" this is when you call Phase-a-matic 661-947-8485 (Pacific) and ask for some free help. I seen the results of misapplied equipment and I have seen grown men cry - the help is free and last warning, not all static phase convertors are created equal; some might work and some might not.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

rwbaker said:


> There are 2 types of phase convertors a- Rotary, which may cost you the same as a CNC set-up and b- static, a lot less expensive and cannot be used in some places. .
> 
> Good Luck - Baker


Is the rotary like a single phase motor running a 3 phase generator? I have used a lot of 3 phase and it is great but I suspect houses wired with it are very rare.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

A rotary phase converter consists of a 220V single phase motor and a control panel with a number of large capacitors and several relays to create the three phase.

For my 4 hp Columbo spindle it required a 7 hp rotary phase converter.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

david_de said:


> Is the rotary like a single phase motor running a 3 phase generator? I have used a lot of 3 phase and it is great but I suspect houses wired with it are very rare.


You are right a single 3-phase house is rare. The utility may (or may not) run 3 phase into a subdivision and then then split the subdivision into 3 single phase balanced segments, this uses less wire (cost) and makes it easier to balance the load at this point. This is what they did in mine and as a result I and several others have some worthless 3 phase boat anchors that came with equipment from auctions. Power companies never envisioned the home shop power requirements when they started this practice in the 1920's.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

A rotary phase converter is a 3 Phase motor that is started by an array of capacitors and then idles and the third leg is made buy that motor. You could start it with a pony motor or just pull start like a lawn mower. once it is running it will produce 3 phase.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

